# national archery supply



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I did some searching also and I can't find them... The archery world seems a bit safer now.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Well quess they got what was comming.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

I wouldn't jump the gun too quickly...
http://www.nationalarcherysupply.com/contents/en-us/d4_archery_sights.html

Looks like the website is under construction, and offering US deals...


----------



## eg6ajk (Jul 11, 2010)

According to Visa they have gone under, filed for bankrupcy. But that doesn't stop them from opening under a new name. So be aware of shady company reopening. (I am still out of $300)


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I am out fifteen bucks. had a carter ajustable v-block and figured maybe it was worth the risk. ya know what? it wasn't. never did respond back to my emails. good ridance to them.


----------



## warf (Aug 29, 2009)

*Good riddance*

to those crooks.
I hope they don;t reform as another scammer.


----------

